# Trt clinic



## Azchallenger (Oct 14, 2022)

I have a free consult and testosterone level at a trt clinic thir.  Doing this until i can find a reliable source. .  
Question is what can i expect on dosing.
I usually do test c at 200mg a week for cruise.  I am hoping for atleast this amount or wtp.  Consult and test level is free.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 14, 2022)

Azchallenger said:


> I have a free consult and testosterone level at a trt clinic thir.  Doing this until i can find a reliable source. .
> Question is what can i expect on dosing.
> I usually do test c at 200mg a week for cruise.  I am hoping for atleast this amount or wtp.  Consult and test level is free.
> 
> Thanks in advanced


What TRT clinic? It seems like everyone is different in regard to dosing.


----------



## Azchallenger (Oct 14, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> What TRT clinic? It seems like everyone is different in regard to dosing.


Gameday


----------



## TiredandHot (Oct 14, 2022)

Azchallenger said:


> Gameday


Just checked out their site, looks like a typical trt clinic that may cater to what you want. Since you have a free consultation, I'd definitely ask how they determine weekly dose amount before signing up. If you search "clinic" here, you'll find a few members share their experiences.

Do not respond to anyone trying to sell you gear thru your pm!


----------



## eazy (Oct 14, 2022)

Azchallenger said:


> what can i expect on dosing


have you been getting labs?


----------



## Azchallenger (Oct 15, 2022)

eazy said:


> have you been getting labs?


Get ready for the ball busting.  I am way behind on my labs.  Relocated to cali from az and still getting things set up here.


----------



## eazy (Oct 15, 2022)

Azchallenger said:


> Question is what can i expect on dosing.



I dr shopped until I found a clinic that would let me have input into my treatment.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 15, 2022)

200mg is typical for a clinic.

My brother worked for a clinic (not game day) here are a few things to be aware of.

- your free consult will be a review of your symptoms and your goals and a discussion about the process and available treatments.  Given that it’s free it will likely be with staff and there will be a charge for a physician “review” later.

- clinics are about sales so expect up selling beyond the testosterone to occur.  They  would love to sell you peptides

- don’t expect them to take insurance.  

- everything from your meds to your follow up labs will be marked up significantly 

- you go to a clinic to get a script; not if you have underlying health issues…they won’t give a damn about those.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 15, 2022)

Azchallenger said:


> I have a free consult and testosterone level at a trt clinic thir.  Doing this until i can find a reliable source. .
> Question is what can i expect on dosing.
> I usually do test c at 200mg a week for cruise.  I am hoping for atleast this amount or wtp.  Consult and test level is free.
> 
> Thanks in advanced



Most TRT Clinics shoot to have you at the end of the lab range so 200-250mg is usually what does that for most people. I wouldn't worry about being underdosed or anything.


----------



## Azchallenger (Oct 15, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Most TRT Clinics shoot to have you at the end of the lab range so 200-250mg is usually what does that for most people. I wouldn't worry about being underdosed or anything.


Sweet.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Azchallenger (Oct 15, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> 200mg is typical for a clinic.
> 
> My brother worked for a clinic (not game day) here are a few things to be aware of.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply man.  Appreciated


----------

